# Lga1700 Broken Pin



## dimis (Mar 3, 2022)

Is there a LGA1700 pin map available?
I have a missing pin and i want to know what should i expect.
At the moment It seems that i have lost the m2_cpu connector


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Looks bent up, can you bend it back? it could be touching the other pin too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Looks bent up, can you bend it back? it could be touching the other pin too.
> View attachment 238625


Hopefully it wasn't workhardened to the point it breaks when bending back, it looks it though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

Look at the marks on the black plastic below the pin. I wonder what happened?


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

@eidairaman1
Unfortunattely the pin broke after the picture was taken. It was touching another pin indeed. At that point the pc was not booting when memory was added on the second channel. Now that the pin is missing I see that the m.2 drive is not detected when it is pluged in the m2_cpu slot, while it is perfectly working on the other 2 m.2 slots-chipset depended-z690 (I just hope they are equally fast)

@Tigger
Which marks are you refering to? Could it be dust from the camera flash? 

To be honest I have no clue what happened. The CPU was placed once and I discovered the problem when I could not boot with 2 memory dimms installed. Then in search for the cause I have removed the CPU just to find out about the bent pins. 
While it seems to be my fault, I consider myself experienced (I am building PCs since 1996) and I have never faced a situation like this.

I am still wondering though if the missing pin relates to other functions except the m2 missing slot.

Regards


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

Look at the edge of the black. it is square all the way around, except where the marks are. Maybe it is just dust.


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

I've seen them earlier. I dont know how did this even happen. Could it be from factory (dont think so). 
The point is that the mobo was refused warranty repair, so at the moment i have to live with it.
Do you know where i can find a pin assigment map so as to know what are these pins responsible. At this section and at first row i have seen on older sockets that the pins were marked vcc but could this be the case? Also if this was vcc then why di i lose the m2_cpu slot?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

Didn't find the pinout of LGA 1700 so it's hard to say which is that pin's purpose. If it would've been vcc/ground it wouldn't probably affected at all.

Does everything else work though?


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 4, 2022)

C-could it b-be?! Are you from U.S. and bought that from Newegg perchance?


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

I am thinking the same, if it was vcc it would not matter probably.
But if it affects m2 slot does it mean that it could affect other pcie lanes?

No I leave in Greece and the official reseller is InfoQuest which represents the worst case scenario in terms of service and warranty. ( My wife used to work there 15 years ago....)


----------



## Bones (Mar 4, 2022)

If they have refused to fix it I guess you'll have to do it.

_*Tips if you decide to tackle this yourself:*_
Big thing is to *take your time *while doing the work because there is no time limit, trying to just bend it back will probrably result in the pin breaking off. Do this _slowly_, methodically and not all at once to give it a better chance of not breaking while doing the work.
Make sure you have steady hands and take frequent breaks from the work if you must - Again you're not in a race here, simply to get it done.

Also helps if you have a magnifying visor or lens to use so you can see what's there in detail and what's going on while the work progresses. A really small set of tweezers may be required but in truth a simple tool with a straight tip is best (A mini-Scratch awl is great) and if it has a slight bend or "Hook" _on the very tip_, that helps to grab and manipulate the pin how you want. BTW this hook I speak of doesn't have to be much of a hook, just enough you can see it. 

It's work that involves alot of feel as you go so be aware of that.
Be sure to check your progress as you go until the pin is where it needs to be.

No one can guarantee against the pin breaking since it's already been weakened at the point of it's bend but if you do it slowly, you do give it a better chance of surviving the work.
This has been seen here a few times before and is one I fixed myself:

The pic is of an 1151 board but bear in mind with the higher pin count of your board the pins will be even thinner and more fragile with yours.

I'm not the only one here that's done this kind of work before so I request anyone else with tips *based on actual experience* doing this kind of work to chime in.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi,
Yep I have one pin snapped off of my x299 apex on the outer upper left side of the socket I bought off ebay 
Got a hell of a discount to keep it though 
I haven't noticed any ill effects from it not being used.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 4, 2022)

Worst case scenario full socket replacement should cost around $100 but you'd have to find out if anyone in Greece does it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Worst case scenario full socket replacement should cost around $100 but you'd have to find out if anyone in Greece does it.



Could be worth it on a z690 board. Mine was over £300 so if it was mine, i would pay £100 to have it fixed.


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

Bones said:


> If they have refused to fix it I guess you'll have to do it.
> 
> _*Tips if you decide to tackle this yourself:*_
> Big thing is to *take your time *while doing the work because there is no time limit, trying to just bend it back will probrably result in the pin breaking off. Do this _slowly_, methodically and not all at once to give it a better chance of not breaking while doing the work.
> ...


Unfortunatelly I broke just after I have taken the picture. Tried but it broke as soon as i tried to unfold it. 
Thanks for the tips 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep I have one pin snapped off of my x299 apex on the outer upper left side of the socket I bought off ebay
> Got a hell of a discount to keep it though
> I haven't noticed any ill effects from it not being used.


Lucky you.... I hope mine stays to the dead m2 slot


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

I just thought it was coincidental that the marks where near the bent pin.


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep I have one pin snapped off of my x299 apex on the outer upper left side of the socket I bought off ebay
> Got a hell of a discount to keep it though
> I haven't noticed any ill effects from it not being used.


Lucky you.... I hope mine stays to the dead m2 slot


Tigger said:


> Could be worth it on a z690 board. Mine was over £300 so if it was mine, i would pay £100 to have it fixed.


I believe it worth it, i have paid almost the same. The point is nobody accepts the challenge...



Tigger said:


> I just thought it was coincidental that the marks where near the bent pin.


It is indeed strange. I have no plans to remove the processor in the near future if it works ok, so i will not know soon (I hope)



Chomiq said:


> Worst case scenario full socket replacement should cost around $100 but you'd have to find out if anyone in Greece does it.


I have found one for 16 usd on aliexpress. The point is nobody wants to try....


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

If it works, I'd leave it as is. You never know if something else stops working after taking the CPU out and putting it back.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 4, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah I've benchmarked the hell out of it too

I looked for the socket image but no luck.

I've done away with m.2 use they don't really make that big of a difference from sata except run hot and I hate hot spots plus I dual boot way to much with linux so I like removing any windows ssd's when doing so to keep the garbage linux grub off them.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I've benchmarked the hell out of it too
> 
> I looked for the socket image but no luck.
> ...


Personally I'll go for M.2 drive next as I don't want to upgrade from my SATA drives (256GB + 3x480GB on motherboard and 2x128GB via a PCIe controller, I can just remove those) yet.


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

Since I am using it for video rendering I have 2x1TB m.2 980Pro and 2x4tb sata. I have installed heatsings on m.2 since they seem to become hot very easy

I have used prime 95 but not for a long time (maybe 30minutes) and memtest and it seems stable at the moment


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 4, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Personally I'll go for M.2 drive next as I don't want to upgrade from my SATA drives (256GB + 3x480GB on motherboard and 2x128GB via a PCIe controller, I can just remove those) yet.


Hi,
Price wise m.2 and sata are around the same price now
Only difference is speed of course but other is heat, few mother boards have decent heat sinks and location sux for easy removal or install for that matter
Sata runs much cooler

I did get a pci-e m.2 card but water cooling pretty much killed that idea soft hosing in the way.

Don't use P95.
Use blender.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Price wise m.2 and sata are around the same price now
> Only difference is speed of course but other is heat, few mother boards have decent heat sinks and location sux for easy removal or install for that matter
> Sata runs much cooler
> ...


Yea, just thinking about an entry-level 1TB drive so I guess that it's not going to run as hot as those high-end PCIe4.0 drives.


----------



## dimis (Mar 4, 2022)

I am gonna try blender later... 
I have seen great increase in sequetial speed with the m2's but I am getting the impression it lags a bit, but it could be just me


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 4, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yea, just thinking about an entry-level 1TB drive so I guess that it's not going to run as hot as those high-end PCIe4.0 drives.


Hi,
Heat is the cost of speed.
Western digital blacks are looking pretty good price/ speed but still going to be hot on disk loads.



dimis said:


> I am gonna try blender later...
> I have seen great increase in sequetial speed with the m2's but I am getting the impression it lags a bit, but it could be just me


Here are my favorite cpu or gpu testing
Blender Open Data — blender.org

Classroom is good all that is needed is to install blender
Demo Files — blender.org


----------



## SKBARON (Mar 4, 2022)

Just my 2 cents: this looks totally fixable. I had a h85 motherboard with a broken pin which was responsible for one memory slot. I found some steel whiring, of comparable thickness to the pins, threaded it into the socket and cut to lenght, tried to position it in a way that it was oriented like the other pins. Then i gently placed the CPU into the socket and locked it into place. The pc booted to problems and it was detecting all the ram. The only thing off though was that it would not be stable at default frequency ( in my case it was ddr3 1600), so i had to lower it to 1333. Otherwise it works nicely.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

SKBARON said:


> Just my 2 cents: this looks totally fixable. I had a h85 motherboard with a broken pin which was responsible for one memory slot. I found some steel whiring, of comparable thickness to the pins, threaded it into the socket and cut to lenght, tried to position it in a way that it was oriented like the other pins. Then i gently placed the CPU into the socket and locked it into place. The pc booted to problems and it was detecting all the ram. The only thing off though was that it would not be stable at default frequency ( in my case it was ddr3 1600), so i had to lower it to 1333. Otherwise it works nicely.


 
The pins on LGA1700 are tiny.


----------



## dimis (Mar 14, 2022)

I have left it as it is. Run some benchmarks (blender included), which gave me below average results (all setting @ default), but it seems to work ok despite the missing pin.
I was wondering though about the m2 slots. Are there any differences nowdays between the cpu (m.2_cpu slot) and the two chipset based (even within those two slots) m2q_sb and m2p_sb slots?
I have installed a bequite mc1 pro cooler and i am forced to have my os drive (980 pro) at the third and last slot. Could this slop share lanes with any of the pci-e slots?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2022)

dimis said:


> I have left it as it is. Run some benchmarks (blender included), which gave me below average results (all setting @ default), but it seems to work ok despite the missing pin.
> I was wondering though about the m2 slots. Are there any differences nowdays between the cpu (m.2_cpu slot) and the two chipset based (even within those two slots) m2q_sb and m2p_sb slots?
> I have installed a bequite mc1 pro cooler and i am forced to have my os drive (980 pro) at the third and last slot. Could this slop share lanes with any of the pci-e slots?



Mine has one M2_1 CPU slot and 3 chipset M2_2/3/4 slots. I don't think there is any difference really imo.


----------



## dimis (Mar 14, 2022)

It might be placebo but before I install the 980 pro I had it in the second slot, and after the heatsink i was forced to plug it at the third. It has a slightly lower benchmarks but it might be random.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
My apex m.2 dimm cards uses pch/ cpu and it's just fine
CPU's are a lot better now days they do physX better than gpu's


----------



## dimis (Mar 14, 2022)

I was wondering if the m2 slots lanes are shared with any of the pcie lanes (z690 chipset)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2022)

dimis said:


> I was wondering if the m2 slots lanes are shared with any of the pcie lanes (z690 chipset)



I'm not sure about shared PCIe but my no.4 is sata/NVME selectable


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

dimis said:


> I was wondering if the m2 slots lanes are shared with any of the pcie lanes (z690 chipset)


Hi,
Online manual come in handy with these sort of questions.
But my guess would be yes there are only so many pci-e lanes.

It's not hedt


----------



## dimis (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Online manual come in handy with these sort of questions.
> But my guess would be yes there are only so many pci-e lanes.
> 
> It's not hedt


To be honest it seems that it does not. It is not clear on 12th gen intels


----------



## LFaWolf (Mar 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I've benchmarked the hell out of it too
> 
> I looked for the socket image but no luck.
> ...


Just a note I dual boot Windows and Linux because occasionally I had to run Linux. So what I did was I instaledl the first boot drive (Windows) into the first m2_1 slot. After the installation is done, I removed m1 and install second drive (Linux) into m2_2. After the Linux installation is done, I can now put the m2_1 (Windows) back in and control which to boot by getting into the UEFI Boot order. No conflict and no need to disconnect any drive afterwards.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

LFaWolf said:


> Just a note I dual boot Windows and Linux because occasionally I had to run Linux. So what I did was I instaledl the first boot drive (Windows) into the first m2_1 slot. After the installation is done, I removed m1 and install second drive (Linux) into m2_2. After the Linux installation is done, I can now put the m2_1 (Windows) back in and control which to boot by getting into the UEFI Boot order. No conflict and no need to disconnect any drive afterwards.


Hi,
Windows updating might end up borking linux booting by installing a boot loader on the second m.2.

I keep linux and windows far away from each other sata ssd's are great plus easy swap ssd enclosures lol



dimis said:


> To be honest it seems that it does not. It is not clear on 12th gen intels


Well I forget how many pci-e lanes this platform has 20 ?


----------



## outpt (Mar 14, 2022)

What about a jeweler or watch repair shop.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

Hi,
Here it is one on the left edge almost in the middle
Snapped like a twig


----------



## dimis (Mar 14, 2022)

outpt said:


> What about a jeweler or watch repair shop.


Not repairable any more it has been cut.



ThrashZone said:


> Well I forget how many pci-e lanes this platform has 20 ?



From Tom's Hardware .....Alder Lake supports up to 16 lanes of PCIe 5.0 (technically for storage and graphics only, no networking devices) and an additional four lanes of PCIe 4.0 from the chip for M.2 storage. Intel has also added 12 lanes of PCIe 4.0 that hang off the chipset (these are that interest us in my case).
I still can not understand if the wifi card specifically I have on Pci-e slot 4 shares its lanes with my m.2. drive


----------

